# Insulin with metformin?



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Or should you cycle on/off with each respectively? If anyone takes both would love to hear your protocol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

500mg ed or 500mgx3 a day?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't as it(metformin) inhibits glucose/carb uptake in the gut


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

So you would taper the insulin back up again after starting another cycle?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

joshnow said:


> metformin is run whilst off slin and 1500mg metformin is the usual dose ed, for some it can cause stomach upsets and diarheaa so best to work up the first 3 weeks before using slin then when off use the proper dose of 1500mg.
> 
> also well worth re-evaluating insulin dosage after metformin sensitizes insulin again as less becomes more.


this is what i heard to be correct, but are you suggesting tapering up while on the slin then? im on slin atm and was going to start with about 500mg a day and go up or split the 850mg tabs, i swap them with some diabetic for kamagra lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

xpower said:


> I wouldn't as it(metformin) inhibits glucose/carb uptake in the gut


so this would effect a bulk cycle?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

i think its 4weeks on slin then 4 weeks on met,

weeks 1-4 taper up to slin, i usually start at 6/7 iu twice a day and taper up to 10iu 2x a day in the 1st week, always taper up after a break

week 5-8 met starting at 500mg a day with a meal and i can only say judge it according to your reactions from there really, im dreading taking it tbh due to the stomach upset iv heard so much about


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i find my strength is up a bit while on slin,with slin/metformin i run 4wks on slin 4wks met start 500mg take it with my biggest carb meal for few days the up to 1000mg taken with meals then couple days up to 1500mg you should be used to it my then so get away with normal meals if you like but obviously you take in 500mg at time!!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

All I can say is metformin is horrible!!! On it now and it's been 3 days, between 850-1000mg a day and I'm nauseous and always have a dry mouth, not good!!! Also paranoid about lactic acidosis as been feeling cold as of late but think that may be down to the weather.

Think il try running it for another couple days then just knock it on the head and let my sensitivity go back to norm the natural way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ive got a tub of metformin which im saving for when im dieting for appetite suppression and improved nutrient partioning, putting the slin on the back burner for a bit now - its sitting there begged to be used but im leaving it for a bit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> All I can say is metformin is horrible!!! On it now and it's been 3 days, between 850-1000mg a day and I'm nauseous and always have a dry mouth, not good!!! Also paranoid about lactic acidosis as been feeling cold as of late but think that may be down to the weather.
> 
> Think il try running it for another couple days then just knock it on the head and let my sensitivity go back to norm the natural way


you cant get lactic acidosis- you're not a diabetic.

don't taper the 'slin; thats the point of met after the slin.

1500mg day is the usual, but start at 500mg/day for the first 2 days, then 1000mg for 2 day, then up to 1500, may help your stomach settle.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah what a relief I was so paranoid bro about LA. I don't taper slin down, how long shall I do the met for bro


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ah what a relief I was so paranoid bro about LA. I don't taper slin down, how long shall I do the met for bro


do the slin for 1 month EOD, then take met for 1 month ED, then repeat as required..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Q&A with Dr Ausbuilt..."take ALL of these and DON'T call me in the morning" [hands over a tub of a-bombs, a bunch of test, and some 'slin].


Lol - take all of these, throw them at your mouth, whatever sticks that's ur dose!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, come on we all know Aus doesn't know anything about anything we just humour him on this board :rolleye: , that's not really him in the pic. Hehe xx


----------

